# "When Gators Attack Redfish"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

The sounds of Jiffy Pop in the Dove fields; hand burning nylon strapping tape and death rolling alligators; whistling wings and Teal working the blocks; and, drags singing to the tune of a hard running Redfish are among the sounds of September here at The Lodge.

We've been working within a half day framework on fishing with numerous combination trips including dove, alligator hunting, and teal hunting. With Trout fishing turning slower, our focus turned to Redfish from the back country of Matagorda Island by airboat to Hynes and Mission Bay. The result has been full lodge limits of Redfish working shorelines with live bait. 

We've got some freshwater coming down the Gaudalupe River which is badly needed to break our hyper saline condition associated with the drought. As the upper bays freshen up, alligators begin migrating from freshwater areas farther inland down into the bays. We watched a big migration of them yesterday and fished in and around them most of the morning. I was amazed to see a Redfish come to hand that had been completely mauled by an alligator and was still feeding! Check out the pictures.

*Dove Hunting*

The South Zone opener was excellent with guests taking full limits of a combined bag of White-wing and Mourning Dove.

*The Castaway Lodge Team*

I've got to hand it to the staff here at The Lodge. Wendi's special touches on the menu from meal selection, prep, authenticity and down home Southern cuisine, taste and quality, to lodging comfort and convenience, her genuine warmth and hospitality have won the hearts of our guests. When it comes to land and water, you won't find any better guides. Capt. Jake's hard running and multi-tasking inland event management has made all of our combinations a huge success. Capt. Steve's selfless dedication to his trade and to The Lodge has proven that our trust and respect is well founded. Thanks for making this a very special place.

Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge, Inc.
109 W. Austin
Seadrift, TX 77983
1-888-618-4868 Office
361-785-4487 Fax
361-648-3474 Cell


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Gator Red*

One tough customer.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*A Couple of Solids*

These came in yesterday, little guy is Reese 10, Tucker 15, from Georgetown. The boys ran the gauntlet, baited their own lines and moved in yesterday morning for the harvest taking an 8 & 9' for their efforts.


----------

